# Mắt mỏi do xem điện thoại tivi nhiều bổ sung ngay các chất sau



## Ovixbaby (23/8/21)

Những chất bổ sung nào có thể giúp sức khỏe mắt của tôi?
Các chất bổ sung sau đây, bao gồm các chất chống oxy hóa đã được chứng minh là có lợi cho mắt.

1. Lutein và zeaxanthin
Lutein và Zeaxanthin là các carotenoid. Carotenoid là các sắc tố được tìm thấy trong thực vật và trong võng mạc của bạn. Bổ sung các sắc tố này giúp tăng mật độ của chúng trong võng mạc của bạn. Chúng cũng hấp thụ ánh sáng xanh và tia cực tím năng lượng cao có thể gây hại cho mắt của bạn.

2. Kẽm






Kẽm cũng được tìm thấy tự nhiên trong mắt của bạn, là một chất chống oxy hóa mạnh giúp bảo vệ chống lại các tổn thương tế bào. Khi bổ sung kẽm, sự hấp thụ đồng sẽ giảm đi. Người ta khuyến nghị rằng kẽm nên được kết hợp với các chất bổ sung đồng.

3. Vitamin B1 (thiamine)
Vitamin B1 cần thiết cho sức khỏe của đôi mắt của bạn. Có bằng chứng cho thấy vitamin B1, được dùng cùng với các vitamin khác, có thể làm giảm nguy cơ mắc bệnh đục thủy tinh thể. Vitamin B1 cũng làm giảm viêm màng bồ đào, một tình trạng mắt bị viêm có thể dẫn đến mù lòa.

4. Axit béo Omega-3
Chế độ ăn uống của hầu hết người Mỹ không chứa đủ axit béo omega-3, nguồn chính là cá. Tế bào cảm thụ quang trong võng mạc của bạn chứa một lượng lớn axit béo omega-
3.





Người ta tin rằng axit docosahexaenoic (DHA), một loại axit béo omega-3, giúp phát triển các tế bào võng mạc. Nó cũng được cho là có vai trò trong việc giảm viêm và giúp các tế bào của võng mạc và giác mạc chữa lành và tái tạo sau khi bị tổn thương do tiếp xúc với ánh sáng và lão hóa.
Những người tiêu thụ nhiều hơn hai axit béo omega-3, DHA và axit eicosapentaenoic (EPA), ít có nguy cơ bị AMD hơn. Hàm lượng axit béo omega-3 thấp có liên quan đến hội chứng khô mắt và bệnh võng mạc, một căn bệnh gây tổn thương võng mạc tiến triển. Các nghiên cứu cũng đã chỉ ra rằng trẻ nhỏ bô sung DHA phát triển thị lực tốt hơn trẻ không được bổ sung DHA.

5. Vitamin C
Một số nghiên cứu lớn cho thấy rằng vitamin C làm giảm nguy cơ mắc một số loại bệnh đục thủy tinh thể. Hai trong số những nghiên cứu này cũng cho thấy rằng sự kết hợp của các chất bổ sung vitamin C và E làm giảm nguy cơ mắc bệnh đục thủy tinh thể và làm chậm sự tiến triển của bệnh đục thủy tinh thể.

Tôi có thể sử dụng thực phẩm chức năng để cải thiện sức khỏe mắt của mình không?
Đôi mắt và thị lực của bạn bị ảnh hưởng bởi nhiều yếu tố, bao gồm cả di truyền và tuổi tác. Duy trì một lối sống lành mạnh và ăn một chế độ ăn uống cân bằng có chứa thực phẩm giàu chất chống oxy hóa có thể góp phần đáng kể vào sức khỏe của đôi mắt của bạn.

*Lời khuyên cho sức khỏe của mắt*
• Đừng hút thuốc. Hút thuốc làm hỏng các mạch máu trong mắt và có thể dẫn đến đục thủy tinh thể, thoái hóa điểm vàng và các vấn đề về thị lực khác.
• Bảo vệ đôi mắt của bạn khỏi tia cực tím. Đeo kính râm khi bạn ở ngoài trời và tránh nhìn thẳng vào đèn sáng.
• Duy trì cân nặng hợp lý và lối sống năng động.
• Sau 60 tuổi, đi khám mắt giãn nở mỗi năm.
• Đảm bảo chế độ ăn của bạn có nhiều rau lá xanh, rau bina, ngô, cam, trứng, cà rốt vàng. Những thực phẩm này chứa hàm lượng chất dinh dưỡng cao, bao gồm cả những chất bổ dưỡng cho mắt.


----------



## NHƯ HOAI (27/8/21)

Ngoài việc bổ sung các vi chất để bảo vệ thị giác cho trẻ từ bên trong thì bố mẹ cần bảo vệ thị giác cho con từ các tác động từ bên ngoài, và chiếm một phần không nhỏ đó là điện thoại và máy tính. Phải làm sao khi con cứ cắm đầu vào sử dụng điện thoại, máy tính nhiều giờ liền trong ngày.

Hãy để phần mềm VAPU giúp bố mẹ quản lý việc sử dụng máy tính của con nhé.

Phần mềm này tự động chặn web đen, game online với mấy mạng xã hội để tránh cho con vào những web xấu. Đặc biệt, phần mềm chặn web theo giờ, lại lưu lại lịch sử truy cập của con cho mẹ kiểm tra. Nói chung là tiện cực kỳ.

Tên phần mềm là VAPU. Các mẹ cứ search Google phần mềm VAPU là ra link tải bản dùng thử miễn phí ạ


----------

